# post pics of your rats!!!



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

we've seen what you look like in a previous post, but what do your rats look like? post pics of them and their cage (cage is optional) ill share too: 

ozzy being blurry









ozzy's chubbie pic









that's her where she hates me









both of them









i had more but dont know where they are.........


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Buddy there's an entire subforum for this? It's the Meet My Rat forum


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

oopsy, wrong section 

ya, but in the meet my rat part if you wanna se someones rat ya have to look around for it, it's just much easier this way

P.S you sound just like my parents driving, THERES ACTUALLY A LANE FOR TURNING BUDDY!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

well yeah... if people just drove around (or posted) where ever they wanted without regard to proper lanes of travel (or forum subject guidelines) the traffic would be unbearable & the roads would be one huge confusing mess.

Waits for topic to be moved before further contribution is offered.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ummm...I think I will have to decline. 43 rattikins at home, and 2 more coming later this week. LOL.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> oopsy, wrong section
> 
> ya, but in the meet my rat part if you wanna se someones rat ya have to look around for it, it's just much easier this way
> 
> P.S you sound just like my parents driving, THERES ACTUALLY A LANE FOR TURNING BUDDY!


at least your parents know how to drive


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ya.. your parents are bad drivers or do they not have their license?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I really do think this belongs here, in Meet My Rat. 
(And I also dislike people who don't know where the turn lane is. :evil: )

My contribution:

Puck and Jack:









Bacardi and Guinness:









Perry and Baileys:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

awwww..... does baileys have a scar on his nose or is that food or poryphin?


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> ya.. your parents are bad drivers or do they not have their license?


I meant they understand what a turn lane is, my mom drives quite well


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry, im having an off day, im really tired right now, not reading things properly (and posting things in the wrong section, im quite annoying to have on a forum)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> awwww..... does baileys have a scar on his nose or is that food or poryphin?


He's a little porphy when he wakes up, so that's what it is.

Perry's foot, on the other hand...

Probably from Jack.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

ah


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it'd weird me out if my parents called me buddy.

All of these pictures have been posted here, but here some are again:


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

all your rats are sooo cute.
i could look at pics of them all day!
although i do feel like a bad rattie mommy for not sharing pics of my girls with y'all. 
but my digi cam's broken, so i'll have to endure the wrath of my ratties! :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thats ok, if i hadnt got my digital camera for my birthday, i wouldnt have pics for any of you (ever)


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

ALL OF THEM ARE SOOOOO CUTE!!


----------

